# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  ANEN Lines (Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρία Νότου)

## vinman

Η πρώτη μπροσούρα της Ανώνυμης ναυτιλιακής εταιρεία νότου - ΑΝΕΝ (θυγατρικής της ΑΝΕΚ) τη χρονιά ίδρυσης της.
Το Μυρτιδιώτισσα στη φωτογραφία της μπροσούρας είναι εν μέρη ''μαιμουδένιο''μιας και πρόκειτε για ''πειραγμένη''φωτογραφία του Ανεμος για τις ανάγκες του εντύπου... 


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15156

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15157

----------


## alekoskit

Τι γίνεται με την ΑΝΕ Νότου? Έχει κανείς κανένα νέο? Υπάρχει ακόμη ή έκλεισε γιατί δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει καμία ενημέρωση από τη διοίκηση.

----------


## dasent

άλλος για Χανιά τράβηξε, κι άλλος για Καλαμάτα, άλλος το πλοίο βούτηξε για μια οκά μαυροχρυσόλιρα...

----------


## MILTIADIS

Οι φημες που κυκλοφορουσαν μεχρι προτινως στην ευρυτερη περιοχη της Κισσαμου χανιων,τοπο καταγωγης μου και γενετειρα της εταιρειας,για την επικειμενη αποχωρηση της ΑΝΕΚ απο την μετοχικη συνθεση της ΑΝΕΝ φαινεται οτι επιβεβαιωνονται μετα και απο χθεσινα δημοσιευματα του τοπικου τυπου.Συμφωνα λοιπον με τα οσα ακουγονται η ΑΝΕΚ πουλησε τις 335.837 μετοχες που κατειχε προς περιπου 10.000-20.000 ευρω στον διευθυνοντα συμβουλο της εταιρειας.Η ΑΝΕΚ,οπως συμβαινει συνηθως σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις,ουτε επιβεβαιωσε ουτε διεψευσε τα οσα λεγονται..
Οποτε λοιπον καλοι μου φιλοι τελεστηκε και η επιμνημοσυνη δεηση της ΑΝΕΝ και αιωνια της η μνημη..

----------


## gtogias

> Οι φημες που κυκλοφορουσαν μεχρι προτινως στην ευρυτερη περιοχη της Κισσαμου χανιων,τοπο καταγωγης μου και γενετειρα της εταιρειας,για την επικειμενη αποχωρηση της ΑΝΕΚ απο την μετοχικη συνθεση της ΑΝΕΝ φαινεται οτι επιβεβαιωνονται μετα και απο χθεσινα δημοσιευματα του τοπικου τυπου.Συμφωνα λοιπον με τα οσα ακουγονται η ΑΝΕΚ πουλησε τις 335.837 μετοχες που κατειχε προς περιπου 10.000-20.000 ευρω στον διευθυνοντα συμβουλο της εταιρειας.Η ΑΝΕΚ,οπως συμβαινει συνηθως σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις,ουτε επιβεβαιωσε ουτε διεψευσε τα οσα λεγονται..
> Οποτε λοιπον καλοι μου φιλοι τελεστηκε και η επιμνημοσυνη δεηση της ΑΝΕΝ και αιωνια της η μνημη..


Μα δεν είναι υποχρεωμένη η ΑΝΕΚ ως εισηγμένη εταιρεία να ανακοινώνει δημοσίως ότι επένδυση/αποεπένδυση κάνει?

----------


## MILTIADIS

Νεοτερες εξελιξεις για το''φαντασμα''που ακουει στο ονομα ΑΝΕΝ.
http://www.haniotika-nea.gr/index.php?art_id=41143

----------


## MILTIADIS

Οπως πολλοι πιστευω θα εχετε καταλαβει,αυτες τις μερες παιζονται οι τελευταιες πραξεις για την εταιρεια ΑΝΕΝ.Οι εξελιξεις ειναι καθημερινες πλεον,η ΑΝΕΚ επιβεβαιωσε τα οσα ελεχθησαν για την παραχωρηση των μετοχων της και το μελλον για την εταιρεια προδιαγραφεται...ανυπαρκτο(?)
http://www.haniotika-nea.gr/index.php?art_id=41347

----------

